# WY speed goats



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

hey guys...anyone on here from wyoming or hunted antelope with a bow in wyoming? i have an opportunity to go to wyoming this fall and wanna kill a goat while i'm there with my bow. i need to know what i need to do as far as applying as a non-res. i've been doing some research but all i can find on their G&F website is firearm information. any further info on hunting goats with a bow would be great. thanks


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

I live in Cheyenne, the heart of goat country. I have killed several with my bow using both S&S and blind hunting. You would be more than welcome to come out and hunt with me if you come out. I am no longer a guide so it would be free and save you form maybe hiring a guide. If you are interested or just want more info send me a pm with your phone number and I could walk you through the process and tell you what area to put in for. The application period for antelope ends March 15 and the price is 238 for a buck. Let me know.


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

PM sent


----------

